# Deck belt?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does anyone know the deck belt adjustment procedure for the older swisher rough cut mowers? I have the t11044 model. It has a rod to engage the blades, and the newer ones have a cable.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

http://www.swisherinc.com/media/documents/ONT442003_04_321.pdf


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yes sir this is the same manual I have, and it doesnt say anything about how to adjust the belt.
Thankyou for trying though.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello RC,

In looking at the drawing on page 17 of the manual, it appears that you have a tensioning spring only. No adjustment for the spring tension. 

I have a finish mower with tensioning spring only that the belt kept jumping off. What I did was to make a new bracket to add 1" additional spring tension to the system. It works really well....I haven't had a belt jump off since making the modification....it has been in service this way for about one year.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

the spade bolt from the pivot on the tension pulley is thread for adjustment....I believe you turn it inward to tighten/snug the fit. part # 98 in the drawing


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

willys55 said:


> the spade bolt from the pivot on the tension pulley is thread for adjustment....I believe you turn it inward to tighten/snug the fit. part # 98 in the drawing


Ok. I have seen it but didnt try it yet I wanted to be sure first, and I will also check that tensioner spring too. The manual also says to run the engine at idle with the blades engaged for 5 minutes to break in the belt.
Thankyou guys for your help. I was about ready to sell it, and buy a new one.


----------

